# Well, I guess I'm having a miscarraige



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

Sigh.......
Just found out I was pg about a week ago. But I new in my heart for about three weeks. We had sex right at ovulation and I had implantation bleeding 8 days later. Yesterday I started spotting, and last night I dreamed that I was bleeding and bleeding and woke up to severe menstrual cramps, bad enough that I took some ibuprofin for them. Now I am just bleeding lightly but have bad cramps, even through the ibuprofin I took I can feel them. I hadn't been to the midwife yet, too soon. I figured something was wrong yesterday when I stopped feeling all hormonal and queasy. I just wish I hadn't told anyone I was pg. Now I have to tell them all I'm not.
Well, I just wanted to share. Thanks


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry







It sounds like you're still in shock.

Please do call the midwife just to check on things. However, everything you've described sounds very normal. I'm sure you know that if you're running a feaver, the bleeding becomes severe (wetting a pad every hour), or the cramps are more than you can talk through to call the midwife imediately.

In the mean time, please make sure to take good care of yourself. I noticed in your signature line that you're still BF. That's great! It may be a bit uncomfortable to BF right now, but it will help your body move thorugh this better. Also know that your body desperately needs to keep hydrated right now. Make sure you're drinking pleanty of water. You may also want to try red rasberry leaf tea. Try to eat well and take in lot's of leafy greans.

How are you feeling otherwise? I know emotionally it may be hard to sift thorugh what you're feeling now. Please know we're here to listen.


----------



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks so much. I guess I felt like it didn't count as a miscarraige because I just found out I was pg, and maybe I was even wrong? Maybe the test was wrong. Also, my close friend just miscarried at 15 weeks and it was so horrible for her and her family, that I think I feel guilty about feeling sad about somehting I just found out about.
But, I know I was pg and I know I am not now. I have new insurance so I have never met the midwife I was going to see and I have never seen a doc at my HMO and I would really rather not go in and see anyone at all. Can I do this? I just want to do this privately. Although it feels good to share this here.
Will this just take care of itself, since it is so early? I am definitely starting to bleed heavy when I use the toilet, not too heavy though.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I strongly suggest that you do see your midwife or a doctor. There is a small chance that you could still be pregnant, although it does sound unlikely. I know several women who had bleeding very much like what you are describing and were still pregnant-- the bleeding was caused either by "vanishing twin syndrome", a ruptured cyst, or something else.

But if the pregnancy is over, then of course you had a miscarriage. You have the right to mourn it just like anyone else. How you do it is up to you.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

I did call the nurse yesterday and she said that the beeeding should pick up in a few hours and then taper off like a normal period. But the bleeding really hasn't picked up. It is moderate but full of clots, except that I don't bleed into a pad at all, just when I sit on the toilet. And I have no cramps and pain now and haven't since about 2am and it was never bad enough for pain killers. Is this OK? I feel horribly sad and worn down. I just keep bleeding and bleeding bright red blood but it never seems to change in heaviness. Today is day 2. Hoe many days do I have tod o this for??


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Remember that miscarriage is different for every woman just as birth. For some it goes quickly and easily, for some it takes longer. I know that's not the answer you were looking for. I wish I could offer you something more concrete.

My miscarriages were very similar to what you're going through. A few times I found out I was pregnant because I was having a miscarriage. The cramping and heavy bleeding usually lasted 3 days, then I would bleed for 1 to 2 weeks after.

The cramps getting to the point of needing pain meds, isn't unusual at all. If it get's to the point that pain meds don't help, then you need to make a phone call.

You're bleeding is a bit odd in that it's only happening when you go to the bathroom. Pay close attention to your body right now as you're at a slightly highter risk of urinary tract infection.

Try rest with your feet up and make sure you're drinking a TON of water. Something I've found soothing for cramping is to fill an old sock with rice and warm it in the microwave (about 1-3 miniutes) The rice get's warm and mushy and retains the heat for a long time. It feels wonderful on the lower back on abdominal cramps.

Most women can go through a miscarriage naturally without medical intervention. However, pay close attention to your body and don't hesitate to call the midwife again if you're concerned.

Take care, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

mine took 4 days. the first day was medium flow, the second was heavier with cramping that HURT, and then it slowed a bit on the third day, and slowed more on the 4th, and that was it.
i was in almost exactly the same situation as you. 6w2d, started bleeding, and it was pretty clear to me that i had lost/was losing the baby, but i still needed the confirmation. anyway, i ended up getting the HCG quant test and that confirmed the loss.
i hope you are coping as well as you can. this board is a very supportive and informative place to come, especially when it seems like no one IRL can possibly know how you feel.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Don't take red rasberry leaf tea until the m/c is over. It is used to prevent uterine contractions. After the m/c I definately recommend it as it is good for uterine health and healing.










Jessica


----------



## deb_n (Dec 6, 2001)

I just answered your post in the Tribal area and then saw this one. I am very sorry for your loss. Since now you know that there are a few of us just a few minutes away, know that we are minutes away if you wanted to share a cup of tea or want an ear to listen.

Hugs

Deb


----------

